# Boo!



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Introducing Boo- short for uncle boobies (dont ask! lol )

Hope you like her, and i really hope she and I can meet some of you all in the not too distant future!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LMAO!!! HER name is uncle boobies!!!!!!!!!!!!! wowzer! Boo it is...lol! she is lovely


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I love boobies .. I mean I love Boo .. she is soooo cute ... with a very cute and cool name too ...


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

she is very sweet - very pretty face - but Claire - if we go dog walking together and you shout "Boobies" - you may find me pretending I don't know you! LOL - however Boo is a cute name for a cute Cockerpoo! x


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's a beauty x x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I feel so old trying to decipher some of these posts. Boo is very cute, is she American or English?


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Mum is english show x min poodle  and she is actually very like her mum, which i am delighted about, as her mum is a beauty!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

show line or working cocker?
i love dogs in general but especially cockapoos


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I love her introduction pic,brilliant!! she is gorgeous! x


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> show line or working cocker?
> i love dogs in general but especially cockapoos


She is a show  we were very very taken with jd's pups who we saw first and will definetly have one one day  but our decision was based on size really, As we currently have a smallish house and a small garden, this pups dad is at the small end of miniature and we happen to know the breeder through a friend whose cockapoo we adore, so it just seemed like fate played its hand this time  this is not to say that jd's pups are big, just that these are On the smaller side, which works for us at this time.... When we have a bigger house one day watch this space


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

mandym said:


> I love her introduction pic,brilliant!! she is gorgeous! x


Yeah... I kinda got a bit carried away on photobucket! Can you tell? Lol


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

That's fair enough 
My Izzie is show as well & her daddy wasn't too big so she is on the smaller end of the cockapoo scale (in miniature poodle x cocker standards) about 14" to her shoulders. We got her from Anzil in Liverpool, is your breeder just a hobby breeder then or a licensed bigger breeder?


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey Laura, 
Shes just a hobby breeder, but i think there may be 1 or 2 of her pups on here also , her dogs a lovely and pups are raised in the home with children, so seem to be very well balanced  (for mad little cockapoo puppies anyway! Lol )


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww that's nice then  I'm sure you can't wait to pick her up! I know I can't wait for Poppy to come home


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

I am annoying myself! Never mind everybody else with my constant puppy ramblings! Lol, now i know who we are bringing home it seems weird for boo to be anywhere other than here with us in her new home! How long before poppy is home with you? Xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean! Wish we could have them straight away haha 
She's just over 4 weeks old, so 3 1/2 weeks roughly :/ too long!


----------

